# Shipping Tesla Model 3 from NZ to Australia



## jeaniusweir (1 d ago)

Hi, I have a Tesla Model 3 and trying to ship it over to Sydney Australia. The challenge I am having is that ships (roll-on roll-off) will not accept the car without Onboard diagnostics inspection. Tesla NZ say they cannot provide me with this? Has anyone had experience doing this?


----------

